# IBM Thinkpad T60 Touchpad



## krazeemutha (Oct 24, 2008)

My touchpad isn't working, I tried enabling it in the BIOS by pressing F1 when I see the IBM Logo on boot up. I don't see Touchpad as an option.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, in windows using the function key (FN) and one of the top rows of keys, you should see a mouse, press the two buttons together. Then try the touchpad again. I havent used IBM in awhile so I don't remember if it will say enable or not, but if it does try to switch it and try.

If that doesnt work then I would recomend downlaoding the touchpad driver off of the lenovo website and install that. 

Also by default some laptops turn the touhpad off when you hae a mouse plugged in.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check first in Device Manager. Try uninstalling the drivers and the related programs in ADD/REMOVE. Reboot. Reinstall the drivers from IBM website as needed..


----------



## krazeemutha (Oct 24, 2008)

I have tried the Fn+F8 key, when I select the touchpad it doesn't allow it. I will try to remove and re-install


----------

